# Cheap to insure cars for a 17 y.o Budget £1000-1500



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

My cousin is taking his driving test soon, and in a fine display of optimism, we were talking about him getting a car.

The problem being that insurance quotes he was getting are about 5k!

Of course, he's looking at Corsas, Clios, Fiestas and the likes... school boy error! 

I suggested, thanks to info from here, he might want something a bit more "old manish", as less 17 year olds with have crashed those, and insurance may well be cheaper.

I shall be having a look into this to back up my "advice", but thought I would try and draw on the collective knowledge presented here.

Budget is about a grand... but we might as well say £1000-1500.

Any suggestions, experiences welcome :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

give go to seat arosa always was cheapest for mates around


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

The lesser engined n/a diesels always seem to come up with cheaper insurance


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

simple answer there aint one,insurance is stupid on anything for young/new drivers


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-damon- said:


> simple answer there aint one,insurance is stupid on anything for young/new drivers


Yeah... obviously Cheap-er. I wouldn't want to be 17 again. Then again, birds seem to like long haired muso types more these days... not when I was 17 :wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

McClane said:


> Yeah... obviously Cheap-er. I wouldn't want to be 17 again. Then again, birds seem to like *long haired muso types *more these days... not when I was 17 :wall:


Oh yeah,not in my experience


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

all depends how much you want to spend on the car. pug 306 1.9td were always cheap when i was younger not that im old now at 22 lol


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Mk1 Skoda Fabia. the 1.2 12v 64bhp has a good bit of poke considering its engine size.
Cheap parts, good on fuel, tax is higher than a 1l corsa however. Not every ones cup of tea looks wise and suffers from "its a skoda, they're rubbish" 
Interior is decent, lacks all important cup holders  but the CD player is excellent. 

I was £700 for my first year, went down to £500 for my second.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

get a scooter mate, then consider a car when your 30. by which time there'll be no oil left :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

it's ridiculous, i'm 17 and i passed two months ago and i still haven't got insurance cause it's that bloody expensive :wall:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Id seriously wait.Insurance is extortion for everyone and especially those under 20.
I didnt pass my test till I was 20 and the highest insurance Ive paid was 800 on a group 13 Rover I had.
My insurance on my 407 is 390 and I think thats robbery.Thats with 11 years no claims,no points and in a relatively decent area.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i went straight in at 17/18 for my first car i insured.. 
£28k vectra vxr....2.8 v6 turbo..
first year insurance... 7200 :wall:

what a waste of money tbh.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i still can't understand how you could afford that :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I Won 166 million on the euromillions......

:lol:


By spending all my wages on insurance and fuel. Attending uni and working 35+ hours a week. 
I'm not kidding when I say all my wages. Id have about £20 a week to live on after insurance and fuel. Less if I was travelling a lot.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Do some people read posts? :wall:

Alan... yeah, I think your thread must've been the one I read. He's in the same boat, but hasn't bought a car yet... hence trying to see if I could offer some advice beforehand.

It may well be that it's not worth it for him just yet. Said to them that the other options was just being a named driver on parent's car... but I guess it's not the same when you're rearing to go

I'll suggest he looks into quotes for some of those mentioned :thumb: Any more old man mobile recommendations welcomed... otherwise I'll just see what autotrader throws up. I'm thinking a Pug 406 Diesel estate!

P.s Alan, I still think Craig's a drug dealer... no way someone should be pushing that much Swissvax as a hobbyist (that's how the police tell these days) :lol:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

my immediate thoughts are something in the pug 206 range - can be picked up really cheap now and they can be easily modified should be want to go down that route.
small engines, and newer than the likes of a 306 so insurance shouldn't have an excuse to whack up the premium due to lack of security on the car.

That's one thing i found (and still do at 25yo) is that if i try insuring an older car the premium is higher due to having crap security.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

bjarvis2785 said:


> my immediate thoughts are something in the pug 206 range - can be picked up really cheap now and they can be easily modified should be want to go down that route.
> small engines, and newer than the likes of a 306 so insurance shouldn't have an excuse to whack up the premium due to lack of security on the car.
> 
> That's one thing i found (and still do at 25yo) is that if i try insuring an older car the premium is higher due to having crap security.


Cheers mate. I'm thinking something fairly unmodifyable and flat cappish... just for the reasons stated at the top. But if anyone has some real life "this car was cheap at 17"... I'll certainly listen.

Car value/costs themselves are out the window to an extent when it's 1k to buy, 5k to insure... A car would be MUCH better value if it wasn't quite such a cool motor for the money and 2k to insure. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

How about a bora or something with a "boot" a more family type car...

I remember when we all got cars, my mates 205 1.2 was dearer to insure than my 1.3 309....

It is a nightmare for young people these days, I would say it's criminal what they are doing to them...but if you have people driving about with 1 million plus cars, what do you expect.... :wall::wall: This country really needs to sort itself out....

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Tell him to buy something that he can declare to classic insurance.

Like a mk1 fiesta, golf, vw beetle, the list goes on. The amount of miles he adds to the policy will have an effect on the price, but for me, insurance on a classic car is literally 10x cheaper than my modern one!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

woodybeefcake said:


> Tell him to buy something that he can declare to classic insurance.
> 
> Like a mk1 fiesta, golf, vw beetle, the list goes on. The amount of miles he adds to the policy will have an effect on the price, but for me, insurance on a classic car is literally 10x cheaper than my modern one!


Very good call. I mentioned that to him, and he said something about needing to be 18... But I can double check! Thanks.


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Unfortunately it’s the person much more than the car they drive ( within reason ) that impacts the premiums. 17 year old boys in anything are high risk. You can even put them in a brand new ( low powered ) car and the premium doesn’t change that much

If possible then probably cheaper to share a car with parents as long as they really do use it more than he will as fronting is illegal and try again when he’s older 

Know someone who got a new fiesta via young marmalade and they pay 4k insurance but as they are working they can just about afford the payments as long as they only eat every other day


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Prob changed a little bit since 2010 but this looks quite interesting:

http://www.adrianflux.co.uk/blog/2007/06/top-ten-cars-for-teens-cheapest-young.html


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

MK2 Mondeo TD, that should be cheap-ish to insure and cheap to buy now.


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

How about getting a tractor, there was a 17yo guy on TV the other day who insured one fully comp for £9, yes £9 for the whole year!
And he lives in the middle of Liverpool


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Not really got much cruzin' appeal though...

How is the poor chap going to pull hotties at the local Maccy D's in a Ferguson Tractor?!?!?

:lol:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Not really got much cruzin' appeal though...
> 
> How is the poor chap going to pull hotties at the local Maccy D's in a Ferguson Tractor?!?!?
> 
> :lol:


Not sure you've thought this through Cuey, put a trailer on the back and that could be a right party wagon! :driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bjarvis2785 said:


> Not sure you've thought this through Cuey, put a trailer on the back and that could be a right party wagon! :driver:


You sir, are a leg end!!! 

Hook up a ghetto blaster, and you have a party bus... I like your thinking...

I stand corrected!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

and all the cooler bird pulling cars.... he can drive oor the top of them and flatten them 

when me and dad done the morris minor restoration.. classic insurance he had wouldn't cover me until 21.. so we had to get normal insurance for the month i was driving it.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Not really got much cruzin' appeal though...
> 
> How is the poor chap going to pull hotties at the local Maccy D's in a Ferguson Tractor?!?!?
> 
> :lol:


I was at a meet in edinburgh a few months back, and one of the members arrived in an immaculate, brand new tractor with full spotlights on. Was cool as fu*k.

Wasn't long till the police showed face though, they were quite amused.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I've heard the hyundai coupe 1.6's are cheap to insure for some reason!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

A lovely Proton Satria?
Old shape Suzuki Swift/Alto - the square ones?
Daewoo Nubira?
Daihatsu Charade

All highly undesirable so maybe cheaper insurance?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I looked for ages and loads of companies, and nothing under 2k.

Try a classic policy, should all be well under £1000 on your own policy...

Mini
Beetle
Series LandRover etc etc...


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Not for me on a classic, I'm 22 almost and looked at a Fiesta RS1800 on a classic policy, in a locked garage and they wanted £5.5k


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

adlem said:


> Not for me on a classic, I'm 22 almost and looked at a Fiesta RS1800 on a classic policy, in a locked garage and they wanted £5.5k


Yes but thats a RS1800...Not exactly a beetle or a mini like i mentioned lol...


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Nope but i thought it was worth a go locked up, hardly used and a 16 year old fiesta :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

my cars up for sale now thanks to insurance (or lack of i guess), it's unreal. i don't understand how folk my age are driving about in C2's and new corsas. when i can't get insured on an old punto.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> my cars up for sale now thanks to insurance (or lack of i guess), it's unreal. i don't understand how folk my age are driving about in C2's and new corsas. when i can't get insured on an old punto.


Probably cos it's old and not worth much. My missus brother passed when he was 17 and bought a P plate Pug 106 1.5 diesel for £500. The cheapest insurance he could find was £3,000!!

He then started getting quotes for newer more expensive cars and a 1.2 57 plate Ford Fiesta is £1,500 to insure so half the price. He's had to buy the car on finance but the saving on insurance makes up for that.


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

I payed 4k for my first years insurance!
I find 1.1 litre c2's are cheap to insure, group 1 insurance. Also look at c1 and pug 107s.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

C2's, C1's, 107's all out of the question - i'm a student and mummy and daddy won't buy me a car i'm afraid.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rover metro!! Mines £800 a year but I am 19 with 1 NCB. but still, should be fairly cheap? they are old, lots of parts available. However safety isn't exactly high...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

McClane said:


> My cousin is taking his driving test soon, and in a fine display of optimism, we were talking about him getting a car.
> 
> The problem being that insurance quotes he was getting are about 5k!
> 
> ...


Does £1000-£1500 include the insurance for the year? If it does then you're onto plums.

If not then how much is the budget for car and a years insurance?



alan_mcc said:


> my cars up for sale now thanks to insurance (or lack of i guess), it's unreal. i don't understand how folk my age are driving about in C2's and new corsas. when i can't get insured on an old punto.


Simple... Old punto £1500. Insurance £5000. Newer/safer car £5000. Insurance £1500. Which would you prefer? OK the sums might be a little out but less than you might think.

When I was selling cars a customer got rid of his £500 Metro for a new Aygo. Metro was Third Part Only and he got a refund when he switched to the Aygo on comprehensive.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

grantwils said:


> Does £1000-£1500 include the insurance for the year? If it does then you're onto plums.
> 
> If not then how much is the budget for car and a years insurance?
> 
> ...


Difficult one. The lad's budget's probably about 1k... though I'm sure a bit more cash can be found if something better could be had (hence the extra 500).

If he can't get insurance below 2k I expect it's a no go. Wants to go to uni next year etc. Like I said, I suggested he might have to go on his Mum's insurance for the time being/holidays (like I did for 3 years at uni).

I think even that's stupid money for one year's wheels when you're not working.

1100 quid when I started driving my own car at 21 (5 years ago) was enough :doublesho


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

McClane said:


> Difficult one. The lad's budget's probably about 1k... though I'm sure a bit more cash can be found if something better could be had (hence the extra 500).
> 
> If he can't get insurance below 2k I expect it's a no go. Wants to go to uni next year etc. Like I said, I suggested he might have to go on his Mum's insurance for the time being/holidays (like I did for 3 years at uni).
> 
> ...


Thanks, so does that mean budget for car plus a years insurance is £3k?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

grantwils said:


> Thanks, so does that mean budget for car plus a years insurance is £3k?


I expect it means he's probably got about a grand to spend on a car... and if he can get way with cheapish insurance might get some help/ the ok from the powers that be (my aunt)... if not, then that idea is well and truly put to bed.

The only certainty I have thus far... is he won't be getting something if it's too expensive (i.e. 5k) to insure!

I'm not sure how realistic the idea will be in practice. At his age/position, it's not a necessity, it's a nice to have one because your mates have one


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

what the actual ****. my stupid ass cousin just got a brand new yellow Peugeot 107, her insurance is only £700 a year and she's 17 aswell. 

:wall: :wall: :wall:

i actually hate the insurance system.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Do any manufactures offer a years free insurance still on new cars, years back I knew some people at college who did this just to get the years insurance under their belt then got the car they wanted. Might be too much on his finances. Have you thought of giving someone like AdrianFlux a call and have a chat with them, they are probably the best to advise you.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep phoned them weeks and weeks ago, they were one of the worse quotes


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Ford ka?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

much and such the same as my current car.

i think i'm gonna really have to look for an awkward/odd car for a 17 y/o, 306 turbo diesel or something i don't know.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Alan, have you done an insurance quote for a 107? 

Use your cousins reg and see what it comes out at.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Varied between £1700/2k, which is really good.

Shame there's absolute zero chance of getting one!


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

rover 25?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

In my first year i had a few cars, I seemed to use them for 2/3 months and then move on. 

My first was a 82 mini, Cost me £1600 with all of my modifications declared. 

After that i moved onto a mondeo which my neighbor gave me which cost me around £1200. It wasnt bad for a 1.8 zetec engined car, loads of doors which meant you could fit more ladies in there and they were always a lot happier about it. 

After that i had a old rover 25 dump which cost me a tad more than the mondeo but was half the fun. 

Insurance seemed to take a huge rocket for the sky earlier in the year but i seem to have got myself a rather respectable quote this morning which really has got me considering a new car. 

Its hard work but i am sure he can get it done! 

It seems to be the cars which dont carry the cool points are pretty cheap on the insurance. 

If it has a old man in it, and more than 3 doors then its probably going to be cheapish to insure. 

My friend when he passed at 17 bought a purple MK6 escort estate, i think it was even a 1.3 but cant remember to well? Anyway i think his insurance paid him to drive that thing, loads of space to put stuff/people in and great for going surfing in!


----------



## rfleming1988 (Jul 17, 2011)

well my first insurance was 1800 that was even with pass plus 5 years later it is 800 for a 1.2 twingo gt its still quite alot to pay but at leat its not at that price again


----------

